# Antique Show Cancelled



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

An annual regional antique show has, not surprisingly, been cancelled:

*Due to the Governor's 8 week ban on events larger than 50 people, the Washington County Antique Fair on May 2-3 has been cancelled.*


----------

